
San Francisco police raid home of journalist to find who leaked Adachi report - ytNumbers
https://www.sfexaminer.com/the-city/san-francisco-police-raid-home-of-journalist-to-find-leak-in-adachi-death/
======
coldcode
Really, breaking down the door of a journalist with a sledgehammer with guns
drawn and then holding him in handcuffs for 7 hours because he reported on
something they didn't want released? He's not even the person who leaked the
report. I'd call it that overkill. I wonder what they told the judge who
signed off on this waste of resources. You'd think SF had more crime issue
that could be dealt with first.

~~~
johnwyles
I am curious: why are police reports confidential? Of course they could be
very damning to a large number of people if they were public but I am
wondering why they are not public records searchable in a database? What is
required to make them public? Are they just available for trial after what I
presume is a subpoena or some form of discovery?

~~~
craftinator
Maybe they are confidential because they can corrupt a jury before the
information can be presented in court? Just a thought.

------
deogeo
> A San Francisco Police Department spokesperson defended their action in a
> statement Friday, saying that the warrant was granted by a judge and the
> raid was “part of an ongoing criminal investigation into the leak of the
> Adachi police report.”

Remember this when they try to sell encryption backdoors, saying it's okay
because it'll require a warrant.

